# Plumbing problems - floorboards are rising



## nano (4 Sep 2007)

Hi , 
I have wooden floors (solid oak ) in my hall and I have noticed the are rising - It's like a Speed bump in the hall ... I have had plumbers out to look at it. and there advise is to lift the floor boards to see where the dampness/ leak is .

The plumber thought it might have been the heating sys and charged me a few hundred to take rads off and check if it was the heating system - a real rip off as it was obvious that there was no sign of dampness on the walls .

Anyways as anyone seen this and what would the recommend ..
BTW: floors have been laid years ago so it's not expansion of floor boards .

Cheers .


----------



## Investmind (5 Sep 2007)

*Re: Plumbing Problems Floor boards are rising !!*

Gday

I have an apartment and much the same thing happened me

Myself and a lad I know (plumber) investigated and found there was leak
underneath the tap  which was there probably for the best part of 4 yrs which caused the damage

I got onto my insurance straight away and an assessor came out and now I am in receipt of a cheque for €5250 to replace my floors etc

My advice to you is:
1. try find a plumber you know first
2. find the problem as it can that hard - probably water leak
3. Get on to your insurance and get assessor out as you should be covered
4.once money is received get job done but you will have to find out what the prob is first though before gettin insurance involved
Good luck


----------



## nano (5 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that advise , I had a carpenter out yesterday , and he reckons it's the hummidy in the air that has cause the floor boards to rise .. ( It been a bad summer weather wise).
He reckons if you had a leak u would know all about it .. 

With regard to your leak - culd you see water /dampness ? I can't see any of those signs we have pulled down the skirting boards and saw no sign of dampness ... he reckons the boards have expanded due to the hummidy and caused the floor to rise , weird 5 years later ... 

Anyone hear of hummidy causing floor to rise ???
Very curious as he said he will take some wood of the edges , and the floor should straighten out ... Very suspicious of the suggestion!!!


----------



## Rico (5 Sep 2007)

Try to establish the cause before notifying to Insurance Company,(within a reasonable timeframe), as they will most likely only cover escape of water. The loss adjuster they send represents the Insurers interests, so you could consider appointing a loss assessor to represent you, they usually charge as a percentage of the claim settlement amount by agreement.


----------

